# caught this booger in the backyard today



## hummdaddy (Jun 26, 2009)

i could have gotten a little closer , but it was not in my comfort zone .... i have a creek in my backyard , and it stunk something bad ...  i could smell it 10 ft away !!!! well one thing is for sure now though , it want be havin its picture taken ever again...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 26, 2009)

Very nice pics of that warrior! I`m sure you know what that is, don`t you?


----------



## Trizey (Jun 26, 2009)

Seems light in color compared to others I've seen?


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 26, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Very nice pics of that warrior! I`m sure you know what that is, don`t you?



cotton mouth ....


----------



## tony2001577 (Jun 26, 2009)

hummdaddy said:


> well one thing is for sure now though , it want be havin its picture taken ever again....



so you  right?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 26, 2009)

nasty looking beast!


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 26, 2009)

Bad dude right there!


----------



## Rem270 (Jun 26, 2009)

Good looking critter right there.  I know folks hate snakes but they all have a purpose.  Nice pictures, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## hummdaddy (Jun 26, 2009)

*the story*

this the whole story i posted online for all my redneck buddies...1st i did not know it was a snake , but it was an odd color to it i did a quick investigation with my shorts on ,no shirt and no shoes.(thought about my flip flops , after further evalution i went barefoot for a faster get away).... ..after seeing it's head above the grass and not moving , i could not see the body... i went to the garage to grab the spaded shovel , came back through the house to get my camera .... it did not move while i was gone , so i slowly worked my way closer to it ... at around 5 ft i thought was close enough , i put the shovel between me and and the COTTONMOUTH so i could get a few pictures before his death .... i go put the camera back on the deck after his photo op, and come back with the shovel...he still had not moved ...i could smell it from 10 ft away , so i got in a good possition and came down right behind its head and i did not even penetrate the thick skinned joker, lets just say it got real interesting after that... i was doing some kind of dance(probably needed a video camera) to keep that white mouth and fangs from my body parts... when it came my way i was doing my best, get the thing out of my way dance ,and at the same time working that shovel to throw him at the wooden fence and regroup .... then i wacked that joker another 8-9 x's till i could see the head was totally seperated from the body (about 5 - 5 1/2 ft long) .... scooped it up with my shovel and took to back of the property  and slung it towards the creek for something out there to eat it .... i may have been doing some funky dance moves and jumping in the air , BUT I DID NOT SCREAM LIKE GIRL.... now a spider is a whole differant story


----------



## hummdaddy (Jun 26, 2009)

tony2001577 said:


> so you  right?



nope spaded shovel worked alright in the end , but got alittle hairy ...next time i will be blasting away


----------



## patchestc (Jun 26, 2009)

odd looking snake, thanks for sharing.

he's got a wicked look in his eyes.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 26, 2009)

A 5 foot cottonmouth is a sho-nuff big one.


----------



## pigkiller (Jun 26, 2009)

hummdaddy said:


> i did a quick investigation with my shorts on ,no shirt and no shoes.(thought about my flip flops , after further evalution i went barefoot for a faster get away)



Personally I prefer to go snake hunting in my snake boots and underbritches. That way when I poop my self it will just roll right out and not slow me down as I'm running away screaming like a little girl!!!


----------



## dpoole (Jun 26, 2009)

jr this your pet ????????????


----------



## jeepinitreal (Jun 26, 2009)

pigkiller said:


> Personally I prefer to go snake hunting in my snake boots and underbritches. That way when I poop my self it will just roll right out and not slow me down as I'm running away screaming like a little girl!!!


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jun 26, 2009)

hummdaddy said:


> nope spaded shovel worked alright in the end , but got alittle hairy ...next time i will be blasting away



Spade shovel  THAT"S TOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CLOSE


----------



## hummdaddy (Jun 26, 2009)

Dog Hunter said:


> Spade shovel  THAT"S TOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CLOSE



yeah i thought about all the guns in the house , after the fact


----------



## naildrvr (Jun 26, 2009)

thats a shonuff'n there


----------



## christy (Jun 26, 2009)

hummdaddy said:


> this the whole story i posted online for all my redneck buddies...1st i did not know it was a snake , but it was an odd color to it i did a quick investigation with my shorts on ,no shirt and no shoes.(thought about my flip flops , after further evalution i went barefoot for a faster get away).... ..after seeing it's head above the grass and not moving , i could not see the body... i went to the garage to grab the spaded shovel , came back through the house to get my camera .... it did not move while i was gone , so i slowly worked my way closer to it ... at around 5 ft i thought was close enough , i put the shovel between me and and the COTTONMOUTH so i could get a few pictures before his death .... i go put the camera back on the deck after his photo op, and come back with the shovel...he still had not moved ...i could smell it from 10 ft away , so i got in a good possition and came down right behind its head and i did not even penetrate the thick skinned joker, lets just say it got real interesting after that... i was doing some kind of dance(probably needed a video camera) to keep that white mouth and fangs from my body parts... when it came my way i was doing my best, get the thing out of my way dance ,and at the same time working that shovel to throw him at the wooden fence and regroup .... then i wacked that joker another 8-9 x's till i could see the head was totally seperated from the body (about 5 - 5 1/2 ft long) .... scooped it up with my shovel and took to back of the property  and slung it towards the creek for something out there to eat it .... i may have been doing some funky dance moves and jumping in the air , BUT I DID NOT SCREAM LIKE GIRL.... now a spider is a whole differant story



SURE.......


----------



## crbrumbelow (Jun 26, 2009)

I got bit by one when I was a kid (5).  I was carrying some fish  and never say him.  Lucky the fangs went in one side of the skin and out the other.  I didnt get much venom.  Cotton mouths are about the only ones that scare me.  To this day I swear the one that bit me chased after me for a little bit.

That one is a real light color.  Would make an interesting mount.


----------



## kbswear (Jun 26, 2009)

I've still got the chills looking at those pics... Me and a buddy were in Murder Creek a few weeks ago and had 2 snakes that kept swimming to the boat and back to the dock...they wouldnt quit coming all the to the boat and swimming under it. One of them raised his head above the transom and my buddy went nuts and i started screaming like a girl. Needless to say i got the heck away from that dock. Not sure if they were mating or what the deal was. Snakes scare the snot out of this big ole' boy..


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 26, 2009)

*nice snake*

I like a perty cottonmouth like her. She got a lot of venom in that perty head. Fine looking snake!


----------



## jeremyoo7 (Jun 29, 2009)

That was one mean looking snake!!!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jun 29, 2009)

hummdaddy said:


> this the whole story i posted online for all my redneck buddies...1st i did not know it was a snake , but it was an odd color to it i did a quick investigation with my shorts on ,no shirt and no shoes.(thought about my flip flops , after further evalution i went barefoot for a faster get away).... ..after seeing it's head above the grass and not moving , i could not see the body... i went to the garage to grab the spaded shovel , came back through the house to get my camera .... it did not move while i was gone , so i slowly worked my way closer to it ... at around 5 ft i thought was close enough , i put the shovel between me and and the COTTONMOUTH so i could get a few pictures before his death .... i go put the camera back on the deck after his photo op, and come back with the shovel...he still had not moved ...i could smell it from 10 ft away , so i got in a good possition and came down right behind its head and i did not even penetrate the thick skinned joker, lets just say it got real interesting after that... i was doing some kind of dance(probably needed a video camera) to keep that white mouth and fangs from my body parts... when it came my way i was doing my best, get the thing out of my way dance ,and at the same time working that shovel to throw him at the wooden fence and regroup .... then i wacked that joker another 8-9 x's till i could see the head was totally seperated from the body (about 5 - 5 1/2 ft long) .... scooped it up with my shovel and took to back of the property  and slung it towards the creek for something out there to eat it .... i may have been doing some funky dance moves and jumping in the air , BUT I DID NOT SCREAM LIKE GIRL.... now a spider is a whole differant story



I can just imagine.


----------



## money-dog (Jun 29, 2009)

I agree with some of the other guys on here that a snake has its purpose on earth too. BUT a cottonmouth's purpose is for its dead body to feed other creatures.  righteous kill.


----------



## Bruz (Jun 29, 2009)

I've never seen one that color phase.......Beautiful snake. I don't think I've ever seen one that was that thick just behind the head either......In my yard that would have been a dead snake as well.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 30, 2009)

Usually the females are lighter color. I got a pair once that were big. The male was 21" long, the female was 42" long. Both were fat. She made a nice mount.


----------



## Sirduke (Jun 30, 2009)

Dead Cottonmouth, yep, you done good.  Me and my ole pappy was clearing out a pond of dead falls and I come dang near face to face with one, did my Jesus act screaming like a girl. Pops jumped in the boat and gave it a personal introduction to a boat paddle.   

Evil looking snake there.


----------



## capt stan (Jun 30, 2009)

Sirduke said:


> Dead Cottonmouth, yep, you done good.  Me and my ole pappy was clearing out a pond of dead falls and I come dang near face to face with one, did my Jesus act screaming like a girl. Pops jumped in the boat and gave it a personal introduction to a boat paddle.
> 
> Evil looking snake there.




Yea ol Duke boy.....I remember you screaming like a girl one night fishing many a moon ago... when you tried to land a beaver


----------



## cobra97 (Jun 30, 2009)

Saw a dead one out in the big cypress swamp years ago. Some guys killed it up on Turner River Grade. It was over 6'. Pulled it out of his trunk and held the tail over his head and the snakes head was still on the ground. Always said if one that big ever bit me, the poison wouldn't kill me, I would die of fright first.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Jun 30, 2009)

I have never seen one that color before, Glad you sent it where it belong's (Hades)


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 30, 2009)

The color is normal for a she. Could have lots of little ones nearby.Just one more fine looking female.-----sweet!!


----------



## Mako22 (Jun 30, 2009)

Yep fat body, stubby tail, muddy color and a bad attitude all that equals a dead Water Moccasin in my book. You did good.


----------



## Browtine (Jun 30, 2009)

hummdaddy said:


> this the whole story i posted online for all my redneck buddies...1st i did not know it was a snake , but it was an odd color to it i did a quick investigation with my shorts on ,no shirt and no shoes.(thought about my flip flops , after further evalution i went barefoot for a faster get away).... ..after seeing it's head above the grass and not moving , i could not see the body... i went to the garage to grab the spaded shovel , came back through the house to get my camera .... it did not move while i was gone , so i slowly worked my way closer to it ... at around 5 ft i thought was close enough , i put the shovel between me and and the COTTONMOUTH so i could get a few pictures before his death .... i go put the camera back on the deck after his photo op, and come back with the shovel...he still had not moved ...i could smell it from 10 ft away , so i got in a good possition and came down right behind its head and i did not even penetrate the thick skinned joker, lets just say it got real interesting after that... i was doing some kind of dance(probably needed a video camera) to keep that white mouth and fangs from my body parts... when it came my way i was doing my best, get the thing out of my way dance ,and at the same time working that shovel to throw him at the wooden fence and regroup .... then i wacked that joker another 8-9 x's till i could see the head was totally seperated from the body (about 5 - 5 1/2 ft long) .... scooped it up with my shovel and took to back of the property  and slung it towards the creek for something out there to eat it .... i may have been doing some funky dance moves and jumping in the air , BUT I DID NOT SCREAM LIKE GIRL.... now a spider is a whole differant story



The only thing funnier than your story is the mental picture I got of you in my head dancin' with that frigger!


----------



## BowhuntingPreacher (Jul 2, 2009)

*Wow!*

Gives me chills lookin that dude in the eye. be careful.


----------



## Steve Thompson (Jul 7, 2009)

A cotton mouth is the most agressive snake in North America. THey have been know to go out of there way to attack people, especially in the spring. A 5 footer has fangs with a 2 inch span. I knew a guy bit by one in FL. He said the force of the strike was the equiv of a strong blow from a hammer. I have no use for them..


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 7, 2009)

Another fairy tailed ending to a nasty snake encounter.  Next time use a bush hook.  It is very effective in separating the head of the serpent from the rest of the serpent.


----------



## whchunter (Jul 8, 2009)

*Smile*

Would have been nice if you could have gotten her/him to smile for the camera.  I'd have loved to see her/his teeth


----------



## allen1932 (Jul 9, 2009)

The world is a better place without it!! Good Kill!


----------



## chase870 (Jul 9, 2009)

That makes me miss the uper trac of Beaverdam before the sold it


----------



## Full Pull (Jul 9, 2009)

much rather had a rifle than a spade hade time to grab the camra 
great pict now go sharpen that spade.


----------



## dukeyjoe (Jul 11, 2009)

Great story! I would have paid $$$ to watch that display of heroism.  My kids raise and breed exotic colored Red-tail Boas, we have about ten 4 to 5 footers  in the house right now. I've never seen a cotton mouth with that white coloring and I've seen quite a few over the years. Thanks for the pics and the humor.


----------



## doublelungdriller (Jul 12, 2009)

congrats on the kill.

i hate those boogers


----------



## turkeys101 (Jul 20, 2009)

cotton mouth.


----------



## Rays123 (Jul 23, 2009)

so can we name that dance the snake chasin boogie?


----------

